

Scrum: Agile Madness - okr
http://www.jillesvangurp.com/2011/12/03/scrum-agile-madness/

======
okr
I do not want to complain about scrum. When i first read about it, i found the
whole idea very inspiring.

When introduced in a former company, i really, really started to feel bad
about my daily job.

It basically began as an idea. To fill our desperate need to keep the company
breathing with a method. Because the company never really had stop growing
over the past 10 years. We felt, development has become slow, a lot of
technical debt has been built up. We had the money to hire more people, but
didnt really know, how to bring them alive. Something that felt natural, when
we were not so many. Long story, many reasons, blabla.

But i ended up being totally separated from the product. Something that i
pictured living and breathing in my head. Now i had to report. Now i had to do
a stand up. Now i had to measure. Now i had to make reviews. Etc etc...i
started to feel less and less responsible for the product.

Maybe i have become tired of it. I can not really judge. All i know is, one
variable was scrum.

You know, when you program and someone shows you something and you make wow,
thats exactly what i need. It takes work away from me, i can automate, etc
etc. All what scrum has given us, that we have talked more with each other.

One aspect that i sometimes mention to others too, by doing reviews and
showing others, what i did, that all of the sudden i have to give away
knowledge for free to people, who dont give a rats ass to browse the source
code or read the manuals. So i kind of felt cheated in that way too. Did not
know, that i will ever feel this way, because usually it always felt like a
giving and taking.

Well, so is life. :-)

